# GMC 4500's



## firemedickyle (Mar 10, 2009)

Our two GMC units are 2008’s and were manufactured by Osage Ambulance Inc. One unit currently has 15,000 miles and the second has 8,000 miles. 

 What are your thoughts and concerns regarding the exhaust collection cleaning system?  

 I know there are a lot of variable to play into this question, but what is the typical life span of the brakes on your units? Do you notice your brakes squeak more than normal, but the brake pads and rotors are fine? 

 Do your units have air horns and air ride seats? If so, have you experienced any problems with the compressors failing? 

 Do you have an air ride suspension system on the rear of your units? If so, have you experienced any problems with the system?

 Any engine or transmission problems you have encountered that we should be aware of?

 To answer my own questions for you, we have been anything but impressed with the exhaust collection cleaning system. It has been nothing but a headache for us. We have had instances where the unit requires it to be placed into self-cleaning mode, while we had emergency calls pending.  It’s a silly system for emergency vehicles.  

 Regarding the brakes, the unit with 15,000 miles just started squeaking on a regular basis, and was inspected by a repair shop to find plenty of life remaining in the brake pads etc…….. The repair shop stated that with it being a medium duty truck, that the brakes with have a tendency to squeak a lot more. 

 We have been not been impressed with the air horn set-up or air ride seats. The compressors on both units for the air horns have failed once.  After some investigating the air compressor for the air ride seats its about three times better of an air compressor than the one for the air horns. Now both the air horns and seats are tied into one air compressor.  We also, had to replace a pressure regulator switch on one unit shortly after delivery. 

 Air ride suspension system hasn’t been a big problem as of let, but I hear they can be a headache. The only thing we have had to do is replace a leaking relief valve on one of the rear tanks.

 No engine or transmission problems to speak of at this time.

Thanks for you help and input in advance.


----------

